# Postpartum bleeding - should I call my doctor?



## HopingFor2v1

I had LO on April 25th and I stopped bleeding at about 3 1/2 weeks postpartum. I started bleeding again at 6 weeks postpartum, so I thought that was my first period after having LO. That lasted about 10 days and then stopped. Well, I started bleeding AGAIN yesterday (just shy of 8 weeks postpartum) ....I don't know what the heck is going on! 

Is it normal to start and stop bleeding when you are postpartum? Or, should I call my doctor? I had my 6 week postpartum (well, it ended up taking place at 7 1/2 weeks) and the doctor said everything appeared to be normal, so I'm really confused!


----------



## LittleOnes

I have been having a similar issue. I stopped at 8 DAYS postpartum, then about 5-6 wks started again though a pinkish flow. After my 6 wk checkup with midwife which was all good, I started bleeding more heavily then at 8 weeks I had gushes of blood and passed a couple small clots. I have also been having cramping again while breastfeeding that lingers. 

I called my midwife the next day and she said it was pretty normal, especially since I had stopped bleeding so soon at first. She asked if my activity level went up - has yours? We can feel good, not be bleeding, and thus push ourselves too far too soon which can start it up again. I wasnt even doing exercise, but the week before I passed a lot of blood and some clots I was sleeping less when LO was sleeping, traveled 4 hrs away to stay with family and during that visit carried LO and the carseat a lot, went shopping and walked a lot etc. I suspect that did not help matters. I am almost 9 wks PP and it really seems to be subsiding. 

ANYWAY sorry for the novel but yes Id call your doc even though its probably nothing, as they may want to check you again and maybe do something more in depth like an ultrasound.


----------



## ..katie..

Patrick is two months and one day old, and I'm still bleeding. Granted, I got an IUD two weeks ago, but still...

*sigh*


I do think it's normal. And, it could be your period.


----------



## HopingFor2v1

LittleOnes said:


> I have been having a similar issue. I stopped at 8 DAYS postpartum, then about 5-6 wks started again though a pinkish flow. After my 6 wk checkup with midwife which was all good, I started bleeding more heavily then at 8 weeks I had gushes of blood and passed a couple small clots. I have also been having cramping again while breastfeeding that lingers.
> 
> I called my midwife the next day and she said it was pretty normal, especially since I had stopped bleeding so soon at first. She asked if my activity level went up - has yours? We can feel good, not be bleeding, and thus push ourselves too far too soon which can start it up again. I wasnt even doing exercise, but the week before I passed a lot of blood and some clots I was sleeping less when LO was sleeping, traveled 4 hrs away to stay with family and during that visit carried LO and the carseat a lot, went shopping and walked a lot etc. I suspect that did not help matters. I am almost 9 wks PP and it really seems to be subsiding.
> 
> ANYWAY sorry for the novel but yes Id call your doc even though its probably nothing, as they may want to check you again and maybe do something more in depth like an ultrasound.

You're right, My activity level has gone way up. The day it started again, I took LO for a 4 mile walk (she had been screaming at me all day, so I had to get out of the house for my sanity:haha:). I have been working up to walk 4 miles, so it wasn't like I just started out of the blue, but you are probably right, I just did too much too soon. But, I'll give my doctor a call just to be sure!


----------



## HopingFor2v1

..katie.. said:


> Patrick is two months and one day old, and I'm still bleeding. Granted, I got an IUD two weeks ago, but still...
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> 
> I do think it's normal. And, it could be your period.

Ugh, the IUD causes more bleeding? Wonderful! :dohh: I'm getting one placed in the next week or so.


----------



## Lady_Bee

I had on/off bleeding for 3 months! I didn't think it was a problem unless it was a lot of blood. It was only spotting really. I don't get any brown or red blood anymore, just occasionally a pink tinge...


----------



## meli1981

if youre bf your bleeding can be erratic


----------

